# FOX Serv write.php



## skylein (22. März 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe mir den FoxServ gezogen und erfolgreich inst.
 alles wunderbar. Wenn ich meine Projekte offline teste wird alles angezeigt.
Ich habe ein Newsscript und dazu einen kleinen Editor welcher per PHP .txt files schreibt und ausliest.
Mit FoxServ  das auslesen wunderbar aber er schreibt mir keine text Files.
Mit Irgendwelchen Rechte wie bei UNIX kann es ja nicht zusammenhängen. In Windows bin ich als Admin angemeldet.

Habe mehrer Scripte probiert, dass Teil schreibt mir einfach keine txt .

Wenn ich alles zu meinen Provider hochlade geht es aber wunderbar. Also kanns ja net an den php Script liegen. Muss ich irgendwas einstellen im Fox Server ?

Chmod oder Permissions ?

Kann jemand helfen ?

Danke


----------

